

Pseudo: A 2.5d Roguelike in Lisp - of
http://pseudo.ahungry.com/

======
breckinloggins
Your Common Lisp glyphs library [1] is cool. Once I grokked the syntax it was
much more readable.

[1] [https://github.com/ahungry/glyphs/](https://github.com/ahungry/glyphs/)

------
ChuckMcM
You might want to consider making glyphs a subproject of pseudo, then you can
get both with a clone --recursive and you can insure that the pseudo checkout
has the same version as it is expecting.

------
robobro
I can't connect to multiplayer... :(

